# Where to post



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I fish pompano from a boat either in the pass or along the beach. Been posting on the inshore page. Thinking about swapping to the surf side when I target pomps. 
Sunday's trip netted us 18 pomps using either lures or fiddler crabs under a bobber.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm no expert, personally I feel surf fishing you have your feet in the sand and what you are doing I would call inshore fishing in the bay or off the beach.

But I'm going to find your posts wherever you put them


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I was thinking the same think, feet in the sand.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fishing the surf is fishing the surf. Doesn't matter if you're on a boat, ladder or sand.


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Very nice haul, I have been debating trying to catch the Pomps from a boat also. Been fishing from the Navarre beach area for 20+ years and this year has been by far the fewest fish I've ever caught. Guess it's time for this old dog to learn some new tricks.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I've had extremely good results using fiddler crabs on yellowtail hooks under a bobber. Out of the last 10 trips I limited out 8 times, even with 2 or three anglers on board. The days I didn't were just because I had to be in early. Most days it takes 1 or 2 hours to land a limit. 
I'd say 80% of the pomps landed were under a float. Once in a while the jigs will out fish the floats but while sometimes the jigs are hot, the floats are almost always rocking.
I like to toss out a float, set the rod in a holder then use the silly willy jig to tease them in. I don't know how many times I've done that and had to stop the jig halfway back to the boat because the float goes under.
Another benefit is Ladyfish eat the lures and cut them off way more than the yellowtail jigs. The YT jigs usually lodge in the mouth of ladies in such a way as to not be chafed off.
The floats would be a good tactic from shore if the wind was calm or at your back. Just use a long enough leader so the bait is close to the bottom.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Does the bait need to be on the bottom ? Or suspended in the water column?


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I target having it close to the bottom. I use a 4 to 5 foot leader in 4 or 5 feet of water. 
My initial thought was that the waves and chop will move the bait. Pomps can't resist a jigging crab.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Technically surf fishing is from the beach. It is not called that because you fish the surf. It is called that because a lot of time you have to wade out into the surf to cast as far as you would like. 
Great catch either way. Nice


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Regardless of how you define surf fishing, I think your post will be seen by more people for whom it is relevant in the surf fishing section than the inshore section. Just my $0.02. Great posts on technique and suggestion.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Often the pomps we catch are in the sounds inlet, where there are no waves, just a little wind chop.
I'll call it the sub-surf zone, pre-inshore area or how about the in-between?


----------

